# المراجل البخارية انيمايشن (صور متحركة عن عمل منظومات المراجل البخارية)



## qusayabdul (4 يونيو 2011)

المراجل البخارية انيمايشن (صور متحركة عن عمل منظومات المراجل البخارية)مع تحياتي المهندس قصي عبد الاله 
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/5TKQU9xs/steam_boilers_animations_flow_.html


----------



## chemnasser (30 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزك الخير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## hatem_shaker (13 يوليو 2011)

*استشاره فنيه*

اولا انا اشكر حضرتك على المجهود الجميل والعرض الاكثر من رائع للمراجل البخاريه وهذا شجعنى لان استفسر عن شئ ( انا عندى فى المصنع الذى اعمل به خط معالجه كيميائيه للصاج وهو عباره عن 8 احواض من بينهم 4 احواض ( 3م*1م*1م ) يعملون عند درجات حراره عاليه تتراوح من 60 الى 80 درجه ولكل حوض من الاربعه له غليايه خاصه به غلاية خارجيه وسربنتيه داخل الحوض ) السؤال هل من الممكن عمل غلايه واحد زيت مثلا تخدم الاربع احواض مع العلم اننى اريدها تسخن كل حوض فى اقل من ساعه ويمكننى التحكم فى كل واحده على حدى......... ارجو الافاده


----------



## CLEAR (16 يوليو 2011)

متألق دائما بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشار رائد (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## soc.technic (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمد اسماعيل ذكي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الرجاء رفع اللنك مره اخري وياريت علي المديا فاير لان اللنك لا يعمل


----------



## daw555 (9 يوليو 2013)

مششششششششششششكور ورمضان كككريم


----------



## saad mohammad (15 يوليو 2013)

مششششششششششششكور ورمضان كككريم​


----------



## engineer (15 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

